#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Bana wala nay gana makig tagay sa lawasnong kalipay!

## rom69erz

Aduna koy amiga nga ang iyang bana di na makigtagay sa lawasnong kalipay. Matod pa niya, di man unta kuno cya bad odor, maligo pa gani kada gabii unya mag butang pa ug feminine wash sa iyang flower pero di na kuno motapad ug higda ang iyang bana sa ilang kwarto. Aduna na cla 2 ka anak aged 8 and 6. Maayo nalang kuno maka iskor cya 2 sa usa ka buwan. Usahay wala gyud  :Sad:  Akong tambag sa iyaha nga pakan-on iya bana ug aphrodisiacs foods para mobalik ang gana. 

Lami unta ingnon ako nalang pero saon perti man nakung layua  :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:  ...Just kidding!

Naa pa lain paagi aron mobalik ang ilang kadasig? Unsa man inyo ika tampo dinha??

----------


## havaianatic01

basin naay laing gikahumalingan ang iyaha bana bro.

----------


## rom69erz

wala man daw brad. mahjong lang ang hilig pero panagsa ra daw moduwa. moapas man pud daw cya usahay. boutan man daw to iya banana  :Cheesy: 

maka huna2 na gud cya mo duwa ug kayo  :Cheesy:

----------


## sexyjanes

basig dli nya lambingun iya bana...

----------


## victoriassecret

Gipulan-an na, in short. Ako pa sa babaye, i reverse psychology niya. Deadma sad siya, dili lang sya pa klaro na ganahan sya magkighilawas. Touch move lang... ahihihihihi...

----------


## rom69erz

iya man daw lambingon permi...  wala man epek. 
ako nya to i txt nga i deadma lang.. pero ang blema
basin madayon ang deadmahan na wala na gyud hinoon mahitabo  nila  :Sad:

----------


## Snowfly

I will be 52 soon, happily married for 32 yrs. already, a mother of 4 professional children w/ 1 grandchild. Nothing is perfect, but these are only My suggestions:

Cook and serve him good foods,  lots of fruits everyday. Give him Vitamin supplements. Maybe he is just too tired bec. of his work. 

Cleanup the house esp.your room and move your bed and other furnitures in a different position for a change.... put on fresh bedsheets/linens, curtains and a plant. Switch on the lampshade only for a romantic ambiance.

Keep the kids out of sight para good concentration.
Give him a warm bath and a little massage before he sleeps. FHM magazines and the likes at his bedside could also do the trick hahaha.

Wear new and sexy sleeping attires and undies to fulfill his hidden fantasies. Change venue  and lovemaking style para dili boring.....dont be shy,,,,,sometimes we must be a whore to our husband. 
Pray for passion.

----------


## hush232002

> I will be 52 soon, happily married for 32 yrs. already, a mother of 4 professional children w/ 1 grandchild. Nothing is perfect, but these are only My suggestions:
> 
> Cook and serve him good foods, lots of fruits everyday. Give him Vitamin supplements. Maybe he is just too tired bec. of his work. 
> 
> Cleanup the house esp.your room and move your bed and other furnitures in a different position for a change.... put on fresh bedsheets/linens, curtains and a plant. Switch on the lampshade only for a romantic ambiance.
> 
> Keep the kids out of sight para good concentration.
> Give him a warm bath and a little massage before he sleeps. FHM magazines and the likes at his bedside could also do the trick hahaha.
> 
> ...


 
nice!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## rom69erz

very nice... i will forward this to my friend  :Cheesy: 





> I will be 52 soon, happily married for 32 yrs. already, a mother of 4 professional children w/ 1 grandchild. Nothing is perfect, but these are only My suggestions:
> 
> Cook and serve him good foods,  lots of fruits everyday. Give him Vitamin supplements. Maybe he is just too tired bec. of his work. 
> 
> Cleanup the house esp.your room and move your bed and other furnitures in a different position for a change.... put on fresh bedsheets/linens, curtains and a plant. Switch on the lampshade only for a romantic ambiance.
> 
> Keep the kids out of sight para good concentration.
> Give him a warm bath and a little massage before he sleeps. FHM magazines and the likes at his bedside could also do the trick hahaha.
> 
> ...

----------


## ngertz

> I will be 52 soon, happily married for 32 yrs. already, a mother of 4 professional children w/ 1 grandchild. Nothing is perfect, but these are only My suggestions:
> 
> Cook and serve him good foods,  lots of fruits everyday. Give him Vitamin supplements. Maybe he is just too tired bec. of his work. 
> 
> Cleanup the house esp.your room and move your bed and other furnitures in a different position for a change.... put on fresh bedsheets/linens, curtains and a plant. Switch on the lampshade only for a romantic ambiance.
> 
> Keep the kids out of sight para good concentration.
> Give him a warm bath and a little massage before he sleeps. FHM magazines and the likes at his bedside could also do the trick hahaha.
> 
> ...


Nice, very well said! Experience really is the best teacher! hahaha

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> If clean living/health conscious ka then - Age doesn't matter.
> 
> Make it a habit to make love always coz the law of degeneration or law of use and disuse will apply kon ato nang makalimtan.hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> (Cant download the above site yet)



mam snowfly ask lang ang babaye mo edad ug mga 45 payter pa bani sa sexual intercourse?

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> Well, as far as this matter is concerned, na solve na ang problem.. hehehe. Thanks to madam Snowfly.. She is right! Just because a woman is married doesn't mean that she will let go of the thought of being "sexually interesting"... i hear a lot of married women complaining that their husbands don't make love with them as much as they want to or used to.. and when you dig deeper, naa jud diay ang sala sa woman because she doesn't allow herself to be a mistress to her own husband. you gotta learn something from mistresses, bad as it may sound.. ikaw beh, nahan ka makig make love sa asawa mo kng constant ang nagging? arrgggh! i don't think so.. guys love surprises as well as creativity... ma boring jud na ang life without imagination so let go of your inhibitions.. mao ra man na ang secret dira..



nindot kaayo ng pinawhisper ang tingog unya gitik gitk ug huwap huwap gamay.....................hahahahah laging handa gyud si junior..................  :grin:

----------


## walker

it was a priest who told me this:

wives should be like whores to their husbands.. 

 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## arvinbenitez

diskarte rana mag daog.... hahah

----------


## Snowfly

> mam snowfly ask lang ang babaye mo edad ug mga 45 payter pa bani sa sexual intercourse?


Of course!!!!!! 
If one is in good health,  she is still capable. Our mind and  attitude plays a very important role.The truth is women comes out to be always  the winner hahaha. 

Some women had their menopause early, some are late, but let NOT this menopause stage hinder us to enjoy life as husband and wife, :Shocked:  savour the moment mentras kaya pa. Consult your OBGYNE about this matter.

----------


## Snowfly

> it was a priest who told me this:
> 
> wives should be like whores to their husbands..


Sounds familiar huh? I posted that same  phrase at the other thread.hehehe

----------


## Snowfly

> Make it a habit to make love always



My above phrase coincides w/ Ashira's -The secret of staying in love is learning how to make love all the time..

----------


## mc23

mao guru way gana ky naa lain ug didtu na sa laing na bawas ang iya kadasig..hehehe

----------


## Snowfly

whintampz, Gwynethjessica and miekuh, thanks for the likes.

----------


## kevinlao

kaon ug lansiao. para mabalik sa pagkabatan.on  :Cheesy:

----------


## rom69erz

urggh!! fencing brad?




> andam ko modawat nimo TS bisag duna kay kagahapon..nyahahaha!



sakto jud ka madam snow.. lisod na boy vs. boy  :Eek: 



> Halaaa diba Boy man ang TS



i visited her last may kato mi bakasyon ko sa amoa. preggy daw cya for her third baby. sad to say, nakuha ang baby. perti gani daw niya ug hilak.

ayaw lang gud pag duda behemoth....       :Wink: 




> kumusta naman imong miga TS?duda lang ko ninyo ani dah.

----------


## littlelad

mao nay tawag nato na falls out of love...

tambag, ambot kay bata pa q...

hahaha

----------


## Dhong

fully satisfied na si bana mao dili na ganahan, unsa man sad ni si asawa oi....wala ni katagbawan? In our case ok ra man naa, ok ra sad ug wala.......

----------


## rom69erz

dili man siguro walay katagbawan... 

nature lang gyud sa tawo nga mangita kung wala na.





> fully satisfied na si bana mao dili na ganahan, unsa man sad ni si asawa oi....wala ni katagbawan? In our case ok ra man naa, ok ra sad ug wala.......

----------


## joop

> Once used, Ecstacy can make a person more energized. The tablets also help men have an arousal.


outside help!,lol

----------


## wire

Bitaw Bro, agree! EXTACY! EXTANO! wawawawawa! EXTACY! EXTANO!
Layat layat jud ka sa kagilok bro... Lami kaaU imong feeling ana... maski 5 rounds...!
Ari Singapore Uso kaaU na... ahhh! shinyagitay ug "TABANGGG! Mga silingan, Gilok na jud kaauuUUU!!!! WaaaahhHH!" - ana jud!

Promise bro naka-sulay jud mi ana... naahhh hastang lami-a jud sa feeling... pero ayaw lang cge cge kay ABUSE naman sad na... Tilaw lang gud!

Pang Arousal to the MAXX bah...



.

----------


## zinedineflo8

dapat ang mga babaye dli sad magpalusyang unya kabaw pud magpalami sa ilang mga bana esp if e surprise *** nnu inyong mga bana

----------


## Jiggy

tulo ra ang rasun anah///

  1) basig nana lain gikalingawan c mr.
  2) basig na pul.an na gusto nasad ug manok dili na nahan ug cge ug humba// hheheheheh
  3) ug basig dili na jud mo barug ang iyaha or banana//

----------


## drwtsn32

tumar nalang mo ug TABLETASSSS! Bro.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## joulekelvin

nakapangutana naka sa imong husband? i mean ng ka heart to heart talk namu niya kng nganu?

----------


## red_ribbon

ug akoy palabayun sus kana jung panty nga mo barug na inig labay nako nyahaaaaaaahaha kanang maka bugol ahheheeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## joop

kana na jud diay mi tibug-ol na sa ka bantok… 

kana jud nuon malisang na jud ang bana ana basin maoy hinungdan mobarog na sad iyaha…. nahala mga misis buhata!,lol

----------


## red_ribbon

kanang maka gise na sa agtang nyaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## nakaigo

nabayot na cguro na iyang bana...
ingna imong friend nga i stalk ang FB sa iyang bana..
basin naa mga comments such as "i love you pare...sa susunod na tagay ha! mwaaahhhh!"
kana, confirmed...

----------


## Snowfly

Make each encounter a surprise  worth remembering that he/she will be looking forward to.

----------


## android_james

Hehe naay botakal sa amo, kaya mo iskor ug 1000 ka round, pero lain laing anay gyud syempre.. hehe

Btaw basin cge tan-aw ug mga porn, naa ko nabasa nga thread dri nga maka wa daw sa gana ang pag cge tan-aw ug porn..  :Confused:

----------


## JX

ako pod mwad.an kog gana kung unhan ko pirmi.. exciting man pod nang dili.dilian ta.. hehehe
usa pod nang mag.atiman jud sa kaugalingon ang asawa kay bisan pag naay gugma, lahi ra man jud nang hot ghapon preha sa una.. hehehe..

----------


## nihao

bana wala nay gana.....? ilisdi......ang tagay!

----------


## wire

...basin dili cguro ka kama-o TS ug pinalami...

----------


## ambokz

try something extreme and wild,and experiment ug something new pud.hehe

----------


## Renz8

> i hope di ingon ana ako ma partner in life.


So you better choose your partner wisely TS.......

----------


## jedophiledotph

Mas maayo storyahan ni ninyo duha ts. Kanang sineryuso gyud ba ug pangutan.a sya nganu man o nganu na.

----------


## jedophiledotph

Mao lge na. Katong time nga uyab pa kay isa sa goal ni mister nga ma romansa si misis. HAHA.

----------


## sarge

basin wala nay hilam-os ang wife mao di na ganahan  :2funny:

----------


## jedophiledotph

Hygiene ts. Basi'g wa na'y kaligo2 gyud cguro ba. hehe

----------


## cebu_doki

tambog na kaayo, jungle pa ! lisud na pangitaon

----------


## isparkol

bsin laki na tirada ron ana iyng bana maong d na moukay hahahaaha

----------


## cardo

> basin wala nay hilam-os ang wife mao di na ganahan


patambag ni sarge TS

----------


## joaquin

nabuhi mani...

----------

